# Brom id



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT BROM THIS IS?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like a Neo Sunday Best. I got one from Jason at tropicalplantz.com a few months back, but it isn't nearly as white or washed out. Whatever that one is it's gorgeous!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I can't help with an ID but wow that one is a stunner!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

cschub13 said:


> Looks like a Neo Sunday Best. I got one from Jason at tropicalplantz.com a few months back, but it isn't nearly as white or washed out. Whatever that one is it's gorgeous!


got a pic of the one you got?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Whoa! I'm wondering would it stay like that, how does it survive. Doesn't seem like it has much if any green to support photosynthesis. It almost looks like a coral that has "bleached" and expelled all of it's Zooxanthelle.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Unfortunately not, but here is the link to the photo on the site.

Tropical Plantz :: Bromeliads :: Neoregelia :: Neoregelia Sunday Best

Is that your brom in the original pic or did you happen across it?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i came across the pic on a japanese site


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Could be some crazy hybrid...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the one you got is diff, you can see the spines on the one you got to be rather large, this one has very small to no spines


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah I see what you mean, and a very strange color for a bromeliad...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Found this one in the mountain above Macchu Picchu, Julio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty cool Ray


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Found this one in the mountain above Macchu Picchu, Julio.


That looks like some Racinaea species I've seen pics of


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't put to much faith into the photo. The colors do look a little washed out on all the other plants around it too. It looks very similar to an neo ann anderson with no color. In all my trips to nurseries here in Florida I have never seen a white Neo like that. The closest would be a sunday best from what I have seen but like you said the spines are too big. Where did you get the pic Julio?
Jason


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it was on a japanese site, here is what i was able to get out of the caption:
Surprisingly white, vertigo V is a native species of tree,
But in fact is N is a gardening sorting, coupled with the spiral ladder ~ ~~
Mom ~ fast to heaven .....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

collectors broms ya'll


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's called "OMG"!!!!!!!!!!


----------

